# Opening Christmas Gifts



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

Typically, when do you open your gifts?

1) Christmas eve
2) Christmas morning
3) when I receive them
4) some other time
5) what gifts?


----------



## toffee (Sep 18, 2019)

This made me laugh debodun---===when we had the boys at home we had big tree always ' with loads of gifts put around , the boys in the morning would have breeky first then go watch some early tv and gaze at the prezzies lol.. they where both like a trained dog OK'' undo some not all  hubby would say ' then after the Christmas dinner ' it happened all over again but it gave them something to look forward to through the day 'same ritual every year  ' hahah OH' HOW I MISS ALL THAT !


----------



## Wren (Sep 18, 2019)

A few in the morning before we go for our Christmas lunch, and the rest in the afternoon


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 18, 2019)

Christmas morning during childhood, Christmas Eve now.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 18, 2019)

Christmas Eve, assuming I can wait that long before giving gifts to my wife. It just delights me and I have been several weeks early more than once.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 18, 2019)

Christmas Eve with our kids; Christmas Day at my MIL's extravaganza.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm a solid 5 at this point in my life!

When I was in the game we opened one small gift on Christmas Eve. and the rest on Christmas morning after breakfast.

We always dragged out the gift opening process by having each person open a gift and then move on to the next person, etc...  The paper and bow savers in the family managed to drag it out even longer.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2019)

Christmas eve


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2019)

Since my brother moved away there is no Christmas for me anymore.  But when I was younger or a child we opened gifts on Christmas Eve and then went to our 2 sets of grandparents and opened gifts there too.  When my brother was still in town he and his kids would open gifts on 
Christmas Eve and the rest of us would open them on Christmas when we visited.  Christmas was very hard for me last year; I hope it's better this year.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2019)

We opened ours up first thing Christmas morning but I can relate to the paper and bow savers dragging it out forever. They have to properly fold the wrapping paper so it can be used again. 

My husband and I rip ours open and throw the wrapping everywhere. It’s almost the favourite part.


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 18, 2019)

Stockings before breakfast when the kids were young, gifts in the afternoon before dinner.
Most of the gifts are now in bags rather than wrapped, I try to save some of the bags that
I like.


----------



## jujube (Sep 18, 2019)

One present on Christmas eve after getting home from church.  The rest on Christmas morning.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 19, 2019)

Always Christmas morning!


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2019)

We opened ours on Christmas morning and I grew up thinking everyone did that. When I was in college, I dated a fellow whose family did it on Christmas eve. It seemed almost sacrilege to me. When I questioned him about it he said his family had a German roots and that opening gifts on the eve was a German tradition. Some European customs differ from American - the Dutch do it on St. Nicholas day which is December 5th and in Italy it's January 6th (Epiphany).


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 8, 2019)

Always Christmas morning


----------

